# [Usertest] Coolermaster HAF RC-932



## rabensang (8. April 2009)

*Coolermaster HAF RC-932




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Wieder einmal geht der Dank an Caseking, für die unkomplizierte und schnelle Bereitstellung.*

*An dieser Stelle muss ein großes Lob an Caseking ausgesprochen werden, da der internationale Distributor, trotz der wirtschaftlichen Lage an viele Foren und User Testmuster in hoher Zahl verschickt. Respekt und Dankeschön dafür.*​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​

   Coolermaster dürfte den meisten ein Begriff sein. Der Hersteller baut seit langer Zeit schon hochwertige und auch preiswerte Gehäuse und bietet eine beachtliche Menge davon an. Die Spanne reicht von HTPC über Bürotower  sowie Edel- und  Gamercases. 

  Im Review geht es um letzteres, genauer um den HAF RC-932 (High Air Flow). Dieser Bigtower wurde, wie der Name schon sagt, für extremen Luftdurchfluss und besonders gute Kühlung der Komponenten entwickelt. Das HAF ist zwar schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem Markt, bekommt aber bald einen kleinen Bruder. Deswegen möchte ich euch den Tower näher zeigen und genauer vorstellen.

  Die Produktpalette von Coolermaster reicht aber noch weiter. Darin enthalten sind Netzteile, CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und vieles mehr. Um sich ein Bild über die Schöpfungen zu machen, sollte man die Homepage besuchen:

*Coolermaster *​ 



*
  Features:*



3x 230mm + 1x 140mm Lüfter mit      niedriger Drehzahl, welche die Geräuschkulisse im Zaum und die verbaute      Hardware schön kühl halten.


Abgesehen von Netzteil und      Mainboard, werden alle weiteren Komponenten (HDD,Optische Laufwerke etc.)      komplett ohne Schrauben montiert.


WaKü-ready => Der HAF kommt      bereits mit allen nötigen Maßnahmen um eine Wakü zu verbauen. Die      Vorbereitungen sind dezent und fallen bei Luftkühlung nicht ins Gewicht      bzw. beeinträchtigen die Optik des Towers nicht.


Geniale Optik => Rot      beleuchteter Lüfter, Seitenscheibe, HAF-Branding, geräumiger Innenraum.


Kabel (z.B. vom Netzteil oder      SATA-Kabel), können durch spezielle Einlässe auch hinter der      Mainboardplatte geführt werden und sorgen für ein aufgeräumtes Innenleben.


Netzteil kann je nach Wahl      unten oder oben im Tower verbaut werden.


Viele offene und gelochte      Stellen sorgen für eine gute Luftzirkulation.
 



*Spezifikationen:*



 *Maße*: 230x545x575mm (BxHxT)
 *Gewicht*: ca. 13,2kg
*Formfaktor*: ATX, Micro-ATX, E-ATX
*Lüfter*:
- 1x 230x230x30mm (Front, 19dB(A) , 700 U/Min, Red LED)
- 1x 230x230x30mm (Seitenteil, 19dB(A) , 700 U/Min)
 - 4x 120x120x25mm (Seitenteil, optional statt 230mm Lüfter)
 - 1x 230x230x30mm (Deckel, 19dB(A), 700 U/Min)
 - 2x 120x120x25mm (Deckel, optional statt 230mm Lüfter)
 - 1x 120x120x25mm (Deckel, optional)
 - 1x 140x140x25mm (Rückseite, 17dB(A), 1200 U/Min)
 - 1x 120x120x25mm (Rückseite, optional statt 140mm Lüfter)
 - 2x 120x120x25mm (Boden, optional)
 
*Laufwerksschächte*:
 - 6x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
 - 1x 3,5 Zoll (extern, in 5,25 Zoll Schacht)
 - 5x 3,5 Zoll (intern)
 
*Erweiterungsslots*: 7


 *Netzteil*: Standard ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional)
*I/O Panel*:
- 4x USB 2.0
- 1x eSATA
- 1x Firewire
- 1x je Audio IN/OUT
 
 



*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*

  Coolermaster steckt das HAF, gut gepolstert und mit genügend Abstand zur Seitenwand in den stabilen Karton. Zum weiteren Schutz sind alle anfälligen Teile, wie Scheibe und Frontpanel, mit Folie überklebt sowie das komplette Gehäuse in einen Kunststoffbeutel eingepackt.

  Designtechnisch übertreibt es der Hersteller mit der Verpackung nicht. Front- und Rückseite zeigen Bilder des Towers in verschiedenen Positionen sowie die Features. Links und rechts auf dem Karton sind ebenfalls kleine Miniaturen und Spezifikationen des HAF zu sehen.

  Auffällig ist die Breite des Pakets. Hier erkennt man schon die Dimensionen des Towers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
  Im Lieferumfang sind 3,5" Slotblende, 8-Pin-ATX-Kabelverlängerung, Bedienungsanleitung in zwei Sprachen (Englisch, Chinesisch), Schablone zur Montage des Mainboards, Gummimatte (Verschluss WaKü-Öffnung), Gehäuserollen, viele Montageschrauben und Kabelbinder enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Verarbeitung/Details:*

  Die Optik des HAF geht in Richtung Army Style  und ein wenig hin, zu Industrial. Wenn man Bilder eines F-117 Nighthawk Bombers, Hummer H1 oder eines einfachen Militär-Kanisters anschaut, erkennt man die Einflüsse der Designer. Hierbei wurde jedoch darauf geachtet, dass der Tower nicht zu kitschig oder aufgesetzt wirkt und die Optik authentisch herüber kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​ 
*Außen:*

  Äußerlich wirkt das Gehäuse sehr gut verarbeitet und ist dank des dicken Stahls sehr stabil, aber mit knapp 13kg auch sehr schwer. Durch den schwarzen, matten Lack der Metallteile, fügt sich die raue Plastikfront sehr gut ins Gesamtbild ein, ohne negativ hervorzustechen. 

  Das Frontpanel wurde sauber in den oberen Teil der Vorderseite integriert und ist dadurch  sehr gut erreich- bzw. bedienbar. Darin eingefügt sind 4x USB, 1x E-Sata, 1x Firewire, Audio In-/Output sowie die Power- und Festplatten LEDs. An der vorderen Kante des Deckels befinden sich Start- und Resetschalter. Direkt dahinter wurde ein Fach samt Einfüllöffnung, zum befüllen einer Wakü eingearbeitet. Dank der mitgelieferten Gummimatte kann man hier eine Ablagemöglichkeit schaffen. Durch das Loch passt ein Stromstecker für eine Festplatte und könnte als Ergänzung zum E-Sata Port dienen. Die Laufwerksschächte sind mit Meshgitter-Blenden verdeckt und im unteren Teil der Front wurde ein rot beleuchteter, 230mm Fan verbaut.

  Auf der rechten Gehäuseseite kann man außer der X-förmigen Ausbuchtung und den kiemenartigen Schlitzen nichts Besonderes entdecken. Links dagegen, bekommt man schon mehr geboten.  Die im Seitenteil befindliche abgedunkelte Plexiglasscheibe ermöglicht einen Blick ins Gehäuse und somit auf die verbaute Hardware. Der darunter vorhandene 230mm Lüfter kann demontiert und mit 4x 120mm ersetzt werden. Auch wieder zu finden, die kiemenartigen Schlitze. Ein  Highlight sind die mit Glanzlack aufgebrachten HAF Buchstaben.

  Durch die besondere Breite des Towers, konnten die Designer im Heck einen 140mm Lüfter unterbringen, der langsamer und damit leiser als ein 120mm Pendant arbeitet. Eine weitere Besonderheit: Man kann das Netzteil wahlweise oben oder unten im Gehäuse verbauen. Für den nicht genutzten Schacht, ist eine Blende mit Schlauchlöchern vorhanden, die nach Belieben umgesetzt werden kann. 

  Die vier Füße an der Unterseite sind sehr hochwertig, rutschfest und  können durch die beigelegten Rollen ausgetauscht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


*Innen:*

  Im Innenraum setzt sich das durchdachte Design fort. Der komplette Aufbau wirkt sehr offen und soll den Luftstrom unterstützen. Dabei liegen alle Komponenten so, dass sie gut gekühlt werden. Der Tower bietet ungemein viel Platz. Grafikkarten können bis zu 35cm lang sein und selbst  beim ca. 16cm hohen Prolimatech Megahalems, sind noch mehrere Zentimeter Freiraum.

  Alle eingebauten Lüfter können ans Mainboard angeschlossen und somit gesteuert werden. Falls nicht so viele Anschlüsse auf der Platine vorhanden sind, wird per beiliegenden Adapter Strom vom Netzteil bezogen.
  An der Mainboardwand gibt es etliche Öffnungen und genügend Platz, um die Kabel dahinter zu verlegen. Die beigelegte Schablone, soll den Hauptplatineneinbau vereinfachen und gibt gleichzeitig Anhaltspunkte für die Kabelführung. Bei den ausgestanzten Löchern finden sich kleine Bögen,  an denen die Kabel mit Kabelbinder befestigt werden. Im Bereich des Prozessor Sockels gibt es eine weitere Aussparung. Hier kann man ohne Demontage des Mainboards einen Kühler mit Backplate verschrauben. 
  Das montieren der Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, Festplatte und der DVD Laufwerke geschieht komplett werkzeugfrei. Wobei ich bei letzterem empfehle, es mit Schrauben zu fixeren. 

  Selbst für große Netzteile ist das HAF gerüstet. Mit zwei kurzen Handgriffen kann man die Auflageschiene verlängern. Dadurch lässt sich aber kein Lüfter mehr auf dem Boden anbringen. Die Anschlusskabel des Frontpanels, sind eine mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert. Gemessen ab den 5,25“ Schächten, sind sie ca. 70cm lang.

  Interessant für Leute, die sich eine Wakü einbauen wollen, ist die Tatsache, dass ein Triple-Radiator im Deckel und ein Single-Radiator im Boden, bei kurzem Netzteil, eingebaut werden kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​ 
​ 
*Testsystem:*

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600*
* Asus Maximus II Formula*
* G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800*
* XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition*
* Corsair TX650W*
*   Creative SurpremeFX X-Fi*
*   Samsung HD501LJ 500GB*
*   Samsung SH-S203 DVD-RW*​ 




*Montage:*

  Durch die riesigen Ausmaße des HAF, lässt sich die Hardware ordentlich verstauen und die Montage ungemein vereinfachen. Alle Arten von Kabeln können hinter der Mainboardwand versteckt werden und sind teilweise nicht mehr sichtbar. Gerade für Optikfetischisten ein gewaltiger Pluspunkt.



*HDD:*

  Der Einbau der Festplatte geschieht in wenigen Minuten. Diese wird einfach in den biegsamen Kunststoffkäfig eingeklickt, in HDD-Käfig eingeschoben und mit einrasten des Bügels verschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 

*DVD-Laufwerk:*

  Genau so einfach wie bei der Festplatte gestaltet sich die Montage des DVD-Laufwerks. Vom Gehäuse muss die Blende und das kleine Blech entfernt werden. Danach kommen die schwarzen Aufkleber auf die Seite des Laufwerks, damit nach dem Einbau die hellen Stellen nicht sichtbar sind. Zu guter letzt wird nach dem einschieben ins Gehäuse mit den „Schnellspannern“, per Knopfdruck fixiert. Zum besseren Halt empfehle ich, noch zwei Schrauben zu verwenden. Leider liegen nur Aufkleber für 3 Laufwerke bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



*Mainboard:*

  Das Mainboard lässt sich genau so gut wie in anderen hochwertigen Gehäusen verbauen, nur das man mehr Freiraum zum arbeiten hat.  Dank der mitgelieferten Schablone geschieht alles etwas schneller. Selbst E-ATX Boards finden im HAF Platz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 


*Grafik- und Soundkarte: *

  Beide Karten lassen sich werkzeuglos montieren. Dazu soll man die Verschlüsse kurz eindrücken, hochklappen und die Slotbleche entfernen. Hat man die Karte aufs Mainboard gesteckt, müssen die Verschlussknöpfe bis zum Einrasten herunter gedrückt werden.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Netzteil:*

  Das Netzteil wird einfach auf die Auflageschiene gelegt und mit den 4 Grobgewindeschrauben befestigt. Später kann man nach Belieben die Kabel hinter der Mainboardwand verstauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​ 
*Betrieb:*

  Getestet wurden beide Gehäuse im Auslieferungszustand. Das heißt, es wurden weder Lüfter hinzugefügt oder entfernt.

  Die Tabelle zeigt die Delta-Temperaturen bei geschlossenem Gehäuse. Folglich, ist die Raumtemperatur von 20°C schon abgezogen.Grafikkarte und CPU wurden auf 100% ausgelastet. Die Festplatten Temperatur ergab sich im normalen Betrieb.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Im Betrieb zeigen sich die Stärken des HAF. Im Gegensatz zum Cosmos bleiben alle Komponenten Kühler. Baut man zusätzlich einen 120mm Lüfter in den Gehäuseboden, kann man die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte noch stark senken. Trotz offener Bauweise mit vielen Fans, bleibt das Geräuschniveau sehr niedrig.





*Fazit:*

  Coolermaster hat wieder einmal bewiesen, dass sich die langjährige Erfahrung auszahlt und präsentiert mit dem HAF ein nahezu perfektes Gamercase, welches in allen Situationen überzeugt. Die gute Ausstattung und extrem hohe Kühlleistung sowie die gewohnt gute Verarbeitung sorgen hier für extra Punkte.  Durch die riesigen und langsam drehenden Lüfter wird die Geräuschkulisse auf sehr niedrigem Niveau gehalten. Auch die gute Vorbereitung für eine Wasserkühlung muss positiv angemerkt werden.  Als ob das nicht schon genug wäre, bietet Coolermaster den Bigtower für gerade mal 130€ an. Mehr Gehäuse bekommt man nicht fürs Geld. Einzig die fehlenden Staubschutzfilter müssen hier bemängelt werden.

*Top Case zum Top Preis!

------------------------------------


**Das Gehäuse ist bei Caseking  für ca 130€ erhältlich.*
*

Danke nocheinmal an Caseking für die Bereitstellung.*​


----------



## rabensang (8. April 2009)

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (8. April 2009)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (8. April 2009)

Bilder 3


----------



## Schluwel (8. April 2009)

sehr schöner test 

und so schön viele Bilder
ich hoff ich kann dir das mit meinem cosmos s iwie nachmachen


----------



## poiu (8. April 2009)

guter test  

bei dem HAF  muss man aber auch Filter nachrüsten sonst sieht der PC nach einen halbn jahr aus !



> Der Hersteller baut seit langer Zeit schon hochwertige und auch preiswerte Gehäuse



CM hat sich gemacht , ich kenne die noch als die 08/15 Zeug gebaut haben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2009)

Sehr schöner test. er hat mich in meiner entscheidung, meinen nächsten PC in diesem Case hausen zu lassen gestärkt.;daumen:
Das Staubfilter fehlen ist nicht so schlimm, da überall mEsh-Blech vor ist, also ein kleiner Staubfilter.

@PCGH: testet dieses Case auch einmal, bitte


----------



## Pommes (8. April 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder 
Habs einfach gekauft ohne vorher was drüber zu lesen.
Ich habe den Kauf auch noch kein bisschen bereut.


----------



## rabensang (8. April 2009)

Danke...

Wenn ich die Zeit finde, wird das Case mit Staubschutz ausgerüstet und innen schwarz lackiert.


----------



## poiu (8. April 2009)

sie mein CM690 Bericht vielleicht hilft dir das etwas , Tipps ,anregungen, ideen & Co sind aber auch willkommen !

hätte es das HAF letztes jahr gegeben hätte ich wohl das genommen , die Cosmos & Stricker waren mir zu teuer!

vorallem die zwei 230mm Lüfter finde ich interessant


----------



## Janny (9. April 2009)

Sehr schön, schöner Test, und Super Bilder. 

Janny


----------



## Freak2009 (10. April 2009)

Cooler Test. Das Gehäuse ist echt Top. Nur die Rollen im Zubehör hätten  etwas stabiler sein können. (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## klefreak (10. April 2009)

@rabensang:

netter Test und auch schöne Bilder, wobei ich anfügen will, dass man für einen WaKü einbau doch noch deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten hat !

ich hab selber das Case, und daher weis ich dass man auch noch in den Seitenteil mit window bis zu 2 240er Radiatoren einbauen kann ! auch ein 140er im Heck wäre noch möglich !

mit etwas arbeit  (2 Löcher für die Schläuche) kann man sogar einen 240er in den Caseboden einbauen obwohl dort das netzteil wäre --> radiator außerhalb des Case, Lüfter innerhalb (nur ein stück) -> geht natürlich nur wenn der Tower auf rollen steht.

ich finde es schade, dass Coolermaster im Frontpanel blaue LED verbaut hat, und das obwohl der Lüfter rot beleuchtet ist ;(

mfg Klemens

EDIT:

hier der Link zu meinem Tagebuch

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...odding-coolermaster-haf-932-red-klefreak.html


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

Danke.

@ klefreak

Danke für die Anmerkung. Natürlich gibt es mehr Möglichkeiten beim HAF.

Jedoch muss man dafür handwerkliches Geschick mitbringen. Ofiziell wird nur ein Triple Radiator unterstütz. Der schwerpunkt des Tests lag auf Luftkühlung.

Du kannst ja noch einen Link zu deinem Tagebuch editieren.

Ja das mit den blauen LEDS ist irgendwie unpassen, aber ein Markenzeichen von Coolermaster.

MFg


----------



## DrSin (10. April 2009)

Ja der HAF ist schon was feines, hab es ja auch seit 2 Monaten.
Mittlerweile ist eine WaKü drin, der Rote Lüfter musste gegen den schwarzen weichen und die Rollen , ja die sind nach einer Woche platt gewesen.

Bei mir waren die Aufkleber für die Optischen gar nicht dabei 

Sonst eindeutig eins der besten Gehäuse die ich bisher hatte.
Und die blauen LED's.... Tesafilm mit Edding schwarz machen und drauf damit


----------



## Speedguru (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

Echt super Test, das Gehäuse sieht super aus und nach deinem Test auch gute Quali!!

thx 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## schrubby67 (11. April 2009)

Das Gehäuse ist echt Top. Danke für den Test


----------



## Abzug86 (11. April 2009)

> vorallem die zwei 230mm Lüfter finde ich interessant



*drei


----------



## alfredione3oli (11. April 2009)

@rabensang
Könntest du mal noch ein Bild hochladen wie du denn die grossen Staubfilter an der Seitenwand befestigt hast?
Danke!

Und schöner Test!


----------



## Zlicer (11. April 2009)

Wäre es dir möglich, natürlich nur wenn es net zu umständlich ist, einen Test mit dem Schwerpunkt WaKü zu machen??

Aber Dein jetztiges Review ist genial. Ein großes Lob von meiner Seite 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## rabensang (12. April 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> @rabensang
> Könntest du mal noch ein Bild hochladen wie du denn die grossen Staubfilter an der Seitenwand befestigt hast?
> Danke!
> 
> Und schöner Test!



Danke . Es wird bestimmt bald ein Tagebuch von mir geben, da kann man dann alles nachlesen und die Bilder bestaunen.



Zlicer40402 schrieb:


> Wäre es dir möglich, natürlich nur wenn es net zu umständlich ist, einen Test mit dem Schwerpunkt WaKü zu machen??
> 
> Aber Dein jetztiges Review ist genial. Ein großes Lob von meiner Seite
> 
> greetz Zlicer




Leider bin ich nur auf Luftkühlkomponenten beschränkt. Ich besitze keine Wakü. Sorry.


----------



## Zlicer (13. April 2009)

naja nicht jeder hat ne wakü zuhause rumliegen^^

trotzdem nochmal ein großes lob von meiner seite......

greetz Zlicer


----------



## rabensang (14. April 2009)

Danke.


----------



## [WW]Don-Ak47 (15. April 2009)

Muss auch sagen schöner Test!

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir auch sehr gut, könnte mein Xaser VI ersetzen.


----------



## jupph (15. April 2009)

Wirklich schöner und ausführlicher Test.
Wundert mich nur das PCGH das noch nie getestet hat obwohl seit der Veröffentlichung des HAFs schon 2 Gehäusetests im Magazin waren(wenn nich noch mehr).
Ich habe es mir trotzdem zugelegt und bin begeistert. Kann es auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gebieter (16. April 2009)

Wir wohl denitiv auch mein nächstes Gehäuse werden. Schöner Test, schöne Bilder  .


----------



## speedymike (19. April 2009)

wirklich schöner test, danke!

ok, die stuabfilter kann man leicht nachrüsten, aber bei einem coolermaster case sollten die einfach dabei sein. find ich schon ein wenig peinlich ...

sonst sicher ein top gehäuse, und relativ günstig!


----------



## rabensang (20. April 2009)

@all: Danke

Ja, Staubfilter müssten eigentlich dabei sein. Aber als Hersteller spart man doch wo man kann.


----------



## fehe.dr (21. April 2009)

gibts eigentlich die verbauten lüfter auch in andern led farben ? ... find das rot nicht so prickelnd...

bin schwer am überlegen mir das teil zuzulegen...


----------



## rabensang (21. April 2009)

Du kannst die LEDS ja austauschen, ansonsten gibts nur Rot.


----------



## fehe.dr (23. April 2009)

achso das funktioniert wohl? ... na dann is das ja kein problem  dachte die wären fest in den lüftern integriert


----------



## rabensang (23. April 2009)

Naja sind sie ja auch. Ein bisl basteln musst du schon.


----------



## micky23 (23. April 2009)

@ rabensang

Schöner Test mit hervorragenden Bildern 

Habe es selbst in Nutzung und bin damit mehr als nur zufrieden 
Hier mal ein Beispiel was man alles draus machen kann.
Hoffe es geht i.O.
Wenn nicht lösche ich die Bilder wieder.

Weiter so rabensang, lese Deine Test immer gerne


----------



## rabensang (23. April 2009)

Geiles Teil. Na klar ist sogar erwünscht. sieht richtig edel aus 

Leider hab ich keine Zeit aus meinem etwas zu machen.


----------



## micky23 (23. April 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Geiles Teil. Na klar ist sogar erwünscht. sieht richtig edel aus
> 
> Leider hab ich keine Zeit aus meinem etwas zu machen.



Vielen Dank.

Deine CPU Kühler Tests finde ich von den Diagrammen und verschiedenen Lüfterbestückungen richtig informativ, und kann nur sagen, weiter so


----------



## tobi757 (24. April 2009)

Sehr geiler Test, sehr informativ und schöne Bilder


----------



## Puffer (27. April 2009)

Schöner Test! 
Habe das Gehäuse seit einer Woche und bin höchst zufrieden.
Endlich mal Platz zum basteln. 

Bilder gibts beim Rechnersteckbrief.


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (28. April 2009)

Habe es selbst auch seit ca. 4 Wochen, und bin auch mehr als zufrieden mit dem Teil. Kabel kann man wirklich toll hinter dem Board verlegen, und genügend Platz für Bastelarbeiten hat man auch zur genüge! Temperaturen sind dank der schönen großen Lüfter auch top.


----------



## drachenorden (29. April 2009)

Klasse Gehäuse, für einen Vertreter der Metall-Fraktion ... optisch nicht allzu aufdringlich und dazu noch sehr durchdacht. Gefällt.


----------



## boolands (30. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Test und ein,wie ich finde,klasse Gehäuse! Wollte es schon bestellen-aber da war mein derzeitiges gerade 'mal 8 Wochen alt..

Aber der neue Rechenknecht kommt ja Ende des Jahres.. Und dann mal sehen..


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2009)

Kann das HAF ebenfalls nur empfehlen!
Wenn es jetzt noch von Hause aus innen Schwarz wäre und das Loch zum CPU-Kühlertausch was bringen würde, wäre es eigentlich perfekt.
Man kann damit einen enormen Luftstrom erzeugen, der besser als manche Wasserkühlung ist, und selbst eine WaKü würde perfekt reinpassen, also für alle was dabei^^


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein HAF^^
Was besonderes in Blau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (7. Mai 2009)

das is jetzt zwar ne besch.... dumme Frage, aber gibt es bei den Abstandshaltern für das Mainboard ein Trick??? Die gehen einfach nicht rein....

hat sich erledigt *kopfklatsch*, sorry


----------



## Painxx (7. Mai 2009)

ist es für den Preis besseres Gehäuse als alle anderen? Besteht es aus Stahl oder Aluminium? Kann man viele Grafikkarten einbauen(zukunftssicherheit, da Grafikkarten immer größer und größer werden)


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2009)

Es gibt auch andere Gehäuse in der Preisklasse, die einen Blick wert sind, sogar günstigere.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann nur aus Stahl und Plastik, kann aber auch Alu bei sein. Und GraKas passen problemlos rein, kaum ein Gehäuse dürfte zukunftsicherer sein als das HAF.


----------



## Painxx (8. Mai 2009)

aber welche lohnen sich?


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2009)

jedes was deine hardware aufnimmt lohnt sich obs 50€ kostet oder 500€ ist egal, kommt halt auf deine ansprüche an ob du was besonderes willst oder was was einfach nur die hardware zusammen halten soll


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2009)

Guck doch einfach mal bei Caseking durchs Sortiment, da siehst du gleich den Preis und Bewertungen dazu.
Und geh mal in den Preisvergleich von PCGH, da hast du erstens die zehn beliebtesten Gehäuse und kannst genau einstellen, was du möchtest. PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## coati (9. Mai 2009)

Ist der HDD-Käfig im HAF festgenietet oder kann man den mit ein bissl Geschick rausnehmen?


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2009)

Der ist festgenietet und lässt sich nur schwer herausnehmen.


----------



## Painxx (9. Mai 2009)

Also ich will ein Gehäuse, der folgende Dinge hat:

- Sehr sehr viel Platz für zukunftige Hardware(Grafikkarten, Motherboards, HDDs...)
- Auch für den Preis geil aussieht
- nicht zu viel Strom frisst
- gutes Material, also nicht das es irgendwie umherschwingt... schwer zu erklären 
- Aja, also mit Luftkühlung.. Für Wakü hab ich keine Geld und will net den Strom monatlich dafür zahlen ;D

Also könnt ihr noch sehr gute Gehäuse mir empfehlen? 130 euro sind schon viel, aber wenn das Gehäuse wirklich so gut ist, vlt. überlegen ob ich es jetzt kaufe oder Januar, wo GTX380 rauskommt..


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2009)

Mal nen paar Links, was ich glauben würde:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Tempest "Flip-Up Edition"

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value-Editon - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Armorsuit » Lian Li PC-P60 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black

Das sind einfach nur Beispiele, du musst wissen was du brauchst und wie das aussehen soll. Such dir bei Caseking usw. doch einfach eins aus und frag dann hier im Forum, was die anderen davon halten, also Zwecks Qualität, Kühlung, Optik usw.


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Mai 2009)

ich muss echt sagen ein sehr gutes review...hat mir sehr bei der Kaufentscheidung geholfen


----------



## rabensang (10. Mai 2009)

Danke


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Mai 2009)

man sollte echt mal einen HAF Fan Club aufmachen


----------



## Pommes (10. Mai 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> man sollte echt mal einen HAF Fan Club aufmachen



Zumal bald ja auch noch die anderen Versionen des HAF's kommen. Das HAF-Imperium erobert die Gehäusewelt 
Kannst ja eine aufmachen^^


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Mai 2009)

wird gemacht
Hier gibt es die Gruppe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/coolermaster-haf-fans.html


----------



## MSPCFreak (20. Mai 2009)

Möchte mir auch das Gehäuse kaufen, habe aber gehört, dass 2 Slots Grafikkarten Probleme machen würden (ATi 4870). Stimmt das?


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2009)

Häää? Wer sagt denn sowas?*lach*
Da passt alles rein, glaub mir^^
Da kannst du problemlos TripleSLI mit DualSlotGrakas reinsetzen^^
Bzw. TripleCrossfire, sollte es das geben^^


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöner test


----------



## MSPCFreak (21. Mai 2009)

Hier nochmal der Link:
Cooler Master HAF 932 Gehäuse - flexibeler Gigant mit riesen Lüfter - Innenleben Tweakpc.de



> Bei Zwei-Slot-Grafikkarten kann es bei dieser Befestigungsmethode zu einigen kleinen Problemen kommen, da das System etwas zu groß geraten ist und somit an das PCB der Karte stoßen kann. Mit ein wenig punktgenauen Druck können auch solche Karten festgesteckt werden. Dieses Problem trat zum Beispiel bei einer ATI HD 4870 und einer NVIDIA 8800GTX auf.


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2009)

Also meine 8800GTS sitzt bombenfest! Und wenn dir die Halterung doch zu labberig sein sollte, kannst du die Graka wie bei normalen Gehäusen auch verschrauben.


----------



## MSPCFreak (21. Mai 2009)

Ah, Okay. Ich dacht, dass man die nur mit diesen Clips befestigen kann. Würde mich mal interessieren, obs jemanden gibt, der die Staubfilter selbst gemacht hat und ein paar bilder hochladen könnte.


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2009)

Staubflter selbermachen ist recht simpel, hab ich schon gemacht. Einfach einen guten Damenstrumpf zerschneiden und stramm über den Lüfter spannen. Das dann fest machen, z.B. mit einem Gummi oder Heißklebepistole und fertig^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (21. Mai 2009)

Das war auch meine Idee, aber viele sagen, dass durch das Meshgitter viel Staub ins Gehäuse käm. Kann man da auch einfach einen Strumpf drauf machen?


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2009)

AUF das Mesh, na wie sieht das denn aus^^
Einfach auf die Lüfter, die die Luft reinpusten, das reicht.


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Mai 2009)

ein schwarzer Nylonstrumpf sollte ausreichen. Den sieht man dann auch von Außen nicht sonderlich


----------



## MSPCFreak (21. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Tipps. Werde wahrscheinlich im Laufe dieser Woche das Gehäuse bei caseking bestellen.


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2009)

Guck mal auch nach dem HAF Mini oder wie das heißt, sieht auch sehr gut aus^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (21. Mai 2009)

Hab ich schon. Ist mir aber zu klein, da ich mir irgendwann eine Wasserkühlung zulegen wollte.


----------



## MSPCFreak (27. Mai 2009)

Inzwischen hab ich das haf bekommen und frage mich, wie man den dvd brenner installiert. Hinter der Meshabdeckung für die Schächte ist Stahl. Soll das entvernt werden oder wie?


----------



## rabensang (27. Mai 2009)

Ja. Der Stahl ist nur an zwei Punkten befestigt und muss durch herunter und heraufbiegen entfernt werden. 

dann einfach einschieben, aber die Aufkleber nicht vergessen. 

Eventuell mit einer extra Schraube fixieren.

MFG


----------



## eVoX (27. Mai 2009)

Super Test, Gehäuse ist Bombe, würde es sofort kaufen bin aber grad nicht so flüssig


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. Mai 2009)

Okay, danke. Ich weiß, dass ist jetzt eine Noob Frage, aber kann mal jemand ein Pic hochladen, wo die Anschlüsse von der Front auf dem Mobo zu sehen sind, da mein altes Gehäuse deutlich weniger hatte (die Kabel, die von der Front herunterhängen). Wäre echt net!

PS.: Hier sind noch Bilder von meinen slebst gebastelten Staubfängern!


----------



## Schluwel (28. Mai 2009)

page not found ^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. Mai 2009)

Kann mir niemand helfen und ein Bild mit den Front Anschlüssen auf dem Mainboard hochladen. Wäre echt super nett!


----------



## nyso (28. Mai 2009)

So hier? Ich hab nicht genau begriffen, was du meintest^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. Mai 2009)

Es gibt da so 2 Kabel, wo draufsteht LED P+ und LED P-. Wo müssen die hin?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Mai 2009)

das ist einmal pluspol und einmal minuspol für die powerled

wo die ans mainboard gehören steht in der anleitung


----------



## nyso (28. Mai 2009)

Die LED P+ kommt, wenn du dir das Bild ansiehst, hinter die IDE LED+, und LED P- hinter IDE LED-. Du siehst, die weißen, also minus, immer rechts.


----------



## lemon (28. Mai 2009)

@MSPCFreak:
Aus welchem Material hast du die gemacht ?


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. Mai 2009)

> Die LED P+ kommt, wenn du dir das Bild ansiehst, hinter die IDE LED+, und LED P- hinter IDE LED-. Du siehst, die weißen, also minus, immer rechts.


Hab ich gemacht, aber es tut sich nichts!



> Aus welchem Material hast du die gemacht ?


Ein alter Damenstrumpf meiner Mutter musste dafür herhalten!


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. Mai 2009)

So: Nach etwa 4 Stunden, 2 Flaschen Wasser und einem kaputten Rücken war mein Gehäuseumbau fertig.

Doch eins ärgert mich: Hab gleichzeitig einen neuen CPU Lüfter fürn Scythe Mugen bestellt: Schaufelt zwar über 110 CFM aber hat 37 db, was schon ziemlich nervt.


----------



## tobi757 (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn da ein 3pin zu Molex Adapter oder eine Molexverlängerung bei ist kannst du dir daraus einfach einen 7V oder 5V Adapter bauen


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. Mai 2009)

Okay, hab ich zwar nicht verstanden, aber egal.


----------



## KempA (21. Juli 2009)

wirklich ein sehr guter test.

ich bin aber etwas geschockt dass die gpu nur 1 grad kälter als beim cosmos ist. ich dachte der an der seite befestigte 230er macht da gut druck.
ich bekomme nämlich ein neues board mit dem ich endlich sli betreiben kann, dass problem ist nur dass die grakas da sehr dicht beieinander sein werden und ich mir durch einen kauf dieses case erhofft habe, auf eine wakü für die gpus verzichten zu können (bin schüler----> eigentlich nicht genug geld für eine wakü)
jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert

gruß


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

Der macht ordentlich Druck! Zum Beispiel kühlte er mein Mainboard um 10°!!! Da hast du bei SLI locker 5° weniger. Das Problem an SLI ist ja, dass zu wenig frische Luft ankommt. Der Seitenlüfter ändert das


----------



## KempA (21. Juli 2009)

vielen dank schonmal für deine antwort,
ich machte mir halt nur gedanken, da ich ein p5n-d benutzen werde und die grakas eben genau ananeinander liegen werden


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

Der Seitenlüfter wird ordentlich kühlen. Und unten kannst du auch noch einen 120mm Lüfter verbauen, der kalte Luft Richtung Grakas pustet. Also das HAF dürfte was SLI angeht wohl die beste Kühlleistung bieten.


----------



## KempA (21. Juli 2009)

alles klar!

nochmals vielen dank


----------



## Eru123 (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn man unten noch ein 120mm Lüfter einbaut beim Netzteil , um die GRaka zu kühlen soll er Lüfter reinblasen oder raussaugen ? was würde mehr bringen


----------



## MSPCFreak (30. Juli 2009)

Was bringt mehr?

Der Graka wird die Luft weggenommen oder sie bekommt mehr Luft?


----------



## casper (2. August 2009)

Ist es sinnvoll da gleich noch ne Lüftersteuerung mitzubestellen?
Dachte da an die Sentry 2 von NZXT, an die kann man auch Molexstecker anschließen.
(Die 230er Lüfter ham doch nen Molexanschluss oder?  )


Sonst - sehr schöner Test, klasse Bilder. Hat mir meine Entscheidung erleichtert


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Die 230mm Lüfter sind ganz normale Lüfter, die auch ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden^^ Wenn dein Mainboard mehr als 6 regelbare Lüfterstecker hat kannst du dir die Steuerung sparen, wenn nicht ist sie sinnvoll


----------



## casper (2. August 2009)

ah okey, dank dir 
wusste nicht, das die nen normalen 3Pin anschluss ham 
da kann ich mir die 30 für die steuerung sparen


----------



## ch1ller (15. August 2009)

Hallo!

Hab mir dieses geile Gehäuse auch endlich geholt und bin mal gespannt was am Ende dabei rauskommt. 

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, ob bzw. wie ich aus dem roten LED Lüfter einen blauen machen kann bzw. obs einen passenden blauen dafür gibt?  Hat vielleicht schon jmd mal den Frontlüfter oben oder anner Seite umgebaut und kann mir sagen ob das gut aussieht oder den Aufwand nicht lohnt?

Gruß
ch1ller


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

Du kannst den Frontlüfter sehr leicht blau machen. Wenn du wissen willst wie das aussieht guck mal in mein Tagebuch, Seite eins. Ich hatte das mit den LEDs hier gemacht. Einfach die roten raus und dafür die hier rein. Noch einfacher geht es nicht^^


----------



## ch1ller (15. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Du kannst den Frontlüfter sehr leicht blau machen. Wenn du wissen willst wie das aussieht guck mal in mein Tagebuch, Seite eins. Ich hatte das mit den LEDs hier gemacht. Einfach die roten raus und dafür die hier rein. Noch einfacher geht es nicht^^



Alter Schwede... Du hast ja schon ganz schön viel Zeit investiert ... Krass... Respekt Respekt! *ehrfurcht* Also wennsch das im Tagebuch richtig verstanden hab dann hattest du die gleichen LEDs in Blau wie jetzt in Orange? 

Da ich mich nie getraut habe meinen schönen EYE-910 Server Tower zu verändern und dies mein erster Case-Mod sein wird, mal ne grundsätzliche Frage zum Lackieren? Sollte man immer schleifen/grundieren bevor man nen Lack aufträgt oder kann man das beim ersten mal (also Originalzustand) auch weglassen? Kann man jede Grundierung dann nehmen oder eignen sich bestimmte besonders gut?

Gruezi
ch1ller


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

Ne, die Lüfter sind ja komplett andere. Das sind Xigmatek XLF 120 bzw. 140mm. Die haben orangene Lüfterblätter und weiße LEDs. Nur die PowerLEDs sind orangene LEDs, aber die sind selber gelötet

Also ich würde es prinzipiell schleifen UND grundieren, danach hochwertigen Lack sprühen. Am besten den von graffityboxshop.de. Ich hatte erst Baumarktlack für 7,30€ die Dose und darf den Müll jetzt wieder runterkratzen.... 
Und auf jeden Fall nach dem schleifen und VOR dem Grundieren noch mal mit Reinigungsbenzin/Isopropanol reinigen. Es darf keinerlei Dreck, Fett usw. mehr auf dem Case sein.


----------



## micky23 (15. August 2009)

Am besten pulvern lassen. Das hält Bombensicher und zerkratzt auch nicht bei jedem kleinen hängen bleiben


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Das Case gefällt mir! 3*230mm und 140mm lüfter was will man mehr! Wen da was überhitz dan weis ich ach net  Das werd ich mir woll holen.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

Und man kann so viele Radiatoren wie in kaum einem anderen Gehäuse verbauen! In meinem HAF werkeln bald ein 3x140er Thermochill und ein anderer 3er. Entweder 120mm oder 140mm, mal gucken welche Größe im Deckel besser passt.
Dann sind rein theoretisch noch ein 4er im Seitenteil und ein Single im Heck möglich, versuch das mal in einem anderen Case^^


----------



## tobi757 (6. September 2009)

@nyso Offener Aufbau mit 10 aqua computer Airplex evo 1800 

aber hast schon Recht, soviel Radis bekommt man nicht in viele Gehäuse ...


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2009)

Werde mir das Case mal bestellen zum 1.10 und dan mal schauen wie es in echt ist^^


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. September 2009)

Schöner Test  

Habe ihn auch in die *Ultimate HAF Collection *aufgenommen...


----------



## herethic (5. März 2010)

Sollte man beim HAF 932,genau wie beim Sniper eigentlich die Schablone entfernen,bevor man das MB montiert?


----------



## rabensang (5. März 2010)

Die solltest du schon entfernen..


----------



## crah (25. April 2010)

schöner test rabensang hat mich im positiven sinne beeinflusst.
Also ich werde es mir defenitiv am freitag bei mindfactory bestellen.
ich kann kaum bis freitag warten 

mfg crah


----------



## rabensang (25. April 2010)

da machst du nix falsch


----------



## crah (25. April 2010)

oh man.
schade das ich die woche nicht da bin (berufsschule außerhalb) sonst würde ich es schon donnerstag bestellen.
aber leider geht es erst freitag. freitagnachmittag gegen 15:30 wird dann bestellt 
ich hoffe das es dann samstag von mindfactory ankommt.

mfg crah


----------



## Own3r (6. Mai 2010)

Das Gehäuse wird mir durch deine Testbericht noch schmackhafter gemacht 

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Cosmos S vll. etwas besser ist, da es Staubfilter schon standartmäßig installiert hat.

Benötigt man denn überhaupt Staubfilter? Sind die sinnvoll, wenn das NT unten eingebaut wird?


----------



## rabensang (6. Mai 2010)

Das Cosmos S ist auch nicht schlecht, aber die hardware wird insgesamt etwas wärmer.

Gerade wenn das Netzteil unten ist und die Luft vom boden zieht, ist ein Staubfilter von Vorteil.


----------



## Own3r (6. Mai 2010)

Welchen Staubfilter nimmt man den da? Einen 120mm, den man direkt unter das Netzteil legt, bevor man es festschraubt?


----------



## rabensang (6. Mai 2010)

Du kannst auch einfach etwas feinmaschiges Fliegengitter nehmen, oder eine damenstrumpfhose.

MFG


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich das Gehäuse haben sollte, montiere ich Staubfilter.

Ich habe mir heute mal das Gehäuse im Laden angeschaut und es hat einen guten Eindruck gemacht, bis auf die schlechten Gewindebohrungen für die Thumbscrew's.

Sind bei deinem HAF auch die Bohrungen schlecht (ca. 1 mm verschoben) ?


----------



## L.B. (22. Mai 2010)

Das ist natürlich nicht so toll, wenn die Bohrungen nicht stimmen. Staubfilter würde ich selber bauen, da gekaufte ziemlich teuer sind.


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Staubfilter würde ich selber bauen, da gekaufte ziemlich teuer sind.



Hatte ich auch vor  - feinmaschiges Fliegengitter!


----------



## fr0gg3r (16. Februar 2011)

Was mir grad auffällt: Ich habe dasselbe Case, allerdings war keine Schiene für das NT unten dabei...hmm, merkwürdig. Aber ist ja denke ich mal nicht schlimm, NT passt auch ohne ganz gut rein


----------



## k.meier (17. April 2011)

Wollt mal was fragen bitte:

DAs einbauen der Graikkarte echt kein Problem oder,  man drückt da drauf und schiebt den Riegel nach oben soweit ich das gelesen hab oder? gibts da was zu beachten?
lg


----------



## TheSlater (18. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu diesem Gehäuse sowie seinem kleinen Bruder, dem HAF922. Dieser ist ein großer MidiTower mit einem Lüfter weniger als der HAF932.

Ich wollte gerne ein leiseres System haben und evtl einen passiven CPU Kühler verwenden. Wie krass muss man sich die Geräuschkulisse der beiden Tower vorstellen? Hat evtl. jemand eine Lüftersteuerung im Einsatz oder die Lüfter ausgetauscht um ein leises System zu erhalten? Diese Fractal Design Gehäuse sagen mir irgendwie nicht zu. Ich will ja ein cooles, geräumiges Gehäuse haben...


----------



## k.meier (19. April 2011)

@TheSlater: Die Standard Lüfter sind alles andre als leise, eher wie ne Waschmaschine wenn die Grafikkarte auch noch aufdreht.. Ich überleg ne Lüftersteuerung; Lüfter kann man sicher tauschen, gibt ja voll viele Möglichkeiten.

lg


----------

